# Build so far.



## BigOtto (Dec 4, 2013)

This is it so far, two Biowheel 350's, two hydor 600 powerheads, hydor 300w heater, pfs, and I've got 70 pounds of lace rock in the mail. Just finished leak testing, now I've got to get the heat adjusted correctly and add the rock when it arrives. Wood in-front of the tank is for a canopy to be built in the near future.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

thats great, but what size is tank? whats your plan on stocking?


----------



## BigOtto (Dec 4, 2013)

The tank is 75 gallons. I'll be stocking it with 5 Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Msuli), 5 Labidochromis caeruleus, 7 Cynotilapia Afra 'green', and 7 Melanochromis (Pseudotropheus) cyaneorhabdos Maingano.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Looks good!

The cyno afra green is actually Metriaclima sp. 'mbweca' -http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c_afra_mbweca.php

Awesome looking fish. Nice choice.


----------



## BigOtto (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm going to add 4 synodontis petricola as well.


----------



## BigOtto (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm just wondering if thats to many fish.


----------



## BigOtto (Dec 4, 2013)

Couple days ago I tested the ph and it was at 8.0. Checked it today after adding lace rock a couple days ago and it's near 8.8. Little worried about that. My kh and gh are in the high 100's as well in my area. I picked up ph down but have not started to use it. any recommendations? No fish in the tank yet.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

What is your pH out of the tap? After it sits out for 24 hiurs? I wouldn't add anything like pH down. A consistent pH is what you want.


----------



## BigOtto (Dec 4, 2013)

So I did several retests to ensure I was reading it correctly. I had three tests read 8.2 moments ago. Maybe it was the early hours I tested it at originally or my own morning meds. Maybe I didn't hold the bottle at the correct angle vs. completely upside down, or even that it needed a decent shake before using it I don't know. Calmer minds have prevailed however and instead of just dosing the water everything actually looks fine.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about pH ranging between 8.2 - 8.8. More important will be a buffering measurement- KH. As long as you have good carbonate buffering, pH can mostly be ignored. And you're right- the drop/test tube kits are subjective and prone to error- they should be used as general indicators, and as long as you are in the correct range, don't worry about it too much.

I think you should ask your stocking question in the Lake Malawi Folder... that does seem like a lot of mbuna for a 75g tank.


----------



## BigOtto (Dec 4, 2013)

Things have slowed down a bit while waiting for rock to arrive. I have 80 more pounds of lace rock on the way, there's 40 pounds already in the tank. The canopy is 75% done, the 15 inches of snow slowed me down the last two days. But It's going to look pretty good with the LED's.


----------



## BigOtto (Dec 4, 2013)

So I've had 4, 1"- 1.5" Synodontis petricola in the tank swimming around for about a week now. Ammonia is between .25 and .50, nitrite and nitrates are reading about the same already .25-.50 (one is a little higher than the other maybe aprroaching a 1.0). Water looks clear, and no signs from the little swimmers that anythings wrong. I do not see them alot being so small in a 75 gallon tank. I'm feeding a few sinking tablets once a day to keep the ammonia from getting out of control.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Uh-oh. You're not doing a fishless cycle? You'll be battling this weeks on end with daily water changes. You'll have to add stock slowly, which won't be be possible for 4-6 weeks. Can you return the fish?

Fishless cycling: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/fishless_cycle.php

You have a few options. 
1) next day air Dr. Tim's One and Only. They come in bottles for 60 gallons. Buy 2. Should cost around $55-65 with shipping. This is what I would do.
2) return the fish and do a fishless cycle. This will guarantee a strong bacterial colony and allow you to add all your stock at once,
3) daily water changes and checking parameters everyday for up to 6 weeks(approx). Stressful on your fish, and yourself. Once cycled, you'll have to add your stock very slowly and expect ammonia spikes with more daily water changes.

In speaking with you, I know you don't have access to any established bio media, so that is not an option.

Keep in mind, your nitrate reading is inaccurate(or in this case nonexistent possibly) when there is nitrite present. Don't bother testing nitrate at this point.

Lake Tanganyikan fish are more sensitive to poor water conditions, which you have. Expect losses if if not going with option 1 or 2.


----------



## BigOtto (Dec 4, 2013)

Well everything is in the tank for the most part.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

So, start with water changes, stop feeding, and get some biomedia as soon as you possibly can. Even if you don't kill your fish, the damage from short term ammonia/nitrate poisoning can affect their health for years to come.


----------



## BigOtto (Dec 4, 2013)

I've ordered Dr. Tim's one and only, it's on the way. Ammonia and all other levels were the same as before.


----------

